
Ketamine May Relieve Depression by Repairing Damaged Brain Circuits - starpilot
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/04/11/712295937/ketamine-may-relieve-depression-by-repairing-damaged-brain-circuits
======
ParanoidShroom
So does Ketamine have any other ways of action besides neurogenesis?

There are compounds like NSI-189 that are going towards this path, but they
come up short in trails.

------
thatoneuser
What do they mean at the end by you need to maintain the new connections?

~~~
throwaway77384
If I've read this correctly, the theory states that depression heralds from
damaged connections between synapses in a brain region regulating mood. Fixing
these connections can be induced by stimulating the synapses in that area in a
specific way, which Ketamine does. The effect appears to be transient, which
means the damage returns after a while, requiring additional treatments. If
there was a way to stop the disruption of connections in that brain region
permanently, you would not need repeat Ketamine treatments.

~~~
thatoneuser
Ah so ketamine then isn't solving the problem, but rather is just repairing
the damage which will come back? Kind of like road maintanence?

